# Excited!!



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Not literally. Went to have my white blood cell count and a bunch of other tests done to see if what I have really is DP/DR. Wish me luck


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

good luck!


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

How woud a blood test be able to confirm DP/DR?


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

No, it's ruling out anything else it could be. This would relieve a lot of the anxiety I'm having, right now.


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

OK.

I have done this myself. I had an MRI done (normal) and blood test for hypothyroidism. I didn't hear back so I assume everything was normal.

I almost wish it was something medical so that I could just have an answer.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

At least you know it's not life threatening, I guess.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, my blood tests came in and I've got a clean bill of health.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

If I was you... I would have been totally disappointed.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm just glad I've ruled out a lot of stuff. But, still kind of wondering. Still going to try a CT scan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

So you can just clap and get what you want? My GP needs a damn ass whooping!... I'm pissed off with being passive... tis time my GP "listened" MOFO!


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Shit... I got myself into another worry cycle... :roll: I just realized that I've pretty much ruled out everything but a brain tumor...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

lol... anit that a fooker. No one here has had DR/DP due to a brain tumor, so chill out pal.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

i just wanted to say... Jack Black is one funny dude! GL with ur test!


----------

